

This is a next generation laser ranging/image sensor - dan_the_welder
http://www.signal.co.jp/vbc/mems/index_e.html

======
dan_the_welder
These are supposed to be a several hundred dollars as opposed to the several
thousand that a Sick LIDAR will set you back.

If you can find the videos that are embedded in the Flash header thing they
are worth a watch.

